# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2020 às 00:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Mai 2020 às 14:10)

Mais um dia de chuva enfadonho.
Bom feriado.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2020 às 14:23)

Boa tarde.

Por cá foi uma madrugada de chuva.
Por cá foi uma manhã de chuva.
Por cá está a ser uma tarde de chuva. Para já...
A chuva tem sido fraca, ocasionalmente de chuvisco, por vezes moderada.
Muito persistente, muita humidade. Parece que não quer dar espaço ao sol, devem ter uma desavença qualquer...
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, de SSO.
O *acumulado diário* está nos *27,4 mm*.

O *acumulado do Ano Hidrológico* (1 outubro30 setembro) ultrapassou a fasquia dos 2.000 mm: *2024,9 mm*.






Bom fim de semana prolongado.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2020 às 16:49)

Boa tarde 
Céu nublado 
A manhã teve chuviscos ou chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 5,4 mm
17,3°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2020 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Pelas 18.30h a chuva voltou a cair depois de cerca de 1 hora de pausa. A partir das 20h não voltou a chover, que eu desse conta.
O tecto de nuvens permanece baixo, ainda completamente encoberto, muita humidade por todo o lado, não é de admirar: *Tactual* nos *14,9ºC* e *Ponto de Orvalho* nos *15,0ºC*. Tudo saturado...
O vento está agora calmo\fraco.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *28,4 mm*.

Nota para a amplitude térmica de hoje: apenas *2,3ºC*; *Tmín *de* 13,9ºC *e* Tmáx *de* 16,2ºC
*
Um excelente fim de semana para todos. Cuidado com os escaldões nas janelas e varandas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Mai 2020 às 01:02)

Parece que a chuva tem íman com o litoral norte ...
Soma e segue mais uma noite de chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mai 2020 às 07:57)

Boa noite.



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Parece que a chuva tem íman com o litoral norte ...
> Soma e segue mais uma noite de chuva.


É verdade!
Para NOSSO contentamento lá tivemos mais uma noite de chuva fraca\chuvisco.
O *acumulado* está nos *3,3 mm* e parece que ficará só nisso.
A base das nuvens continua baixa e há muita humidade. Eu já tinha escrito isso, não tinha? Pois.
O vento está fraco\calmo, agora a tender de SSO para SSE. Uma mudança CLARA...

*Tactual: 14,7ºC
Ponto orvalho:14ºC
Hr: 97% (=100%)
*​*Bom sábado, bom recolhimento. *


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Mai 2020 às 09:55)

Bom dia finalmente o sol aparece mas com muitas nuvens no céu.
A temperatura está bastante agradável.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2020 às 12:41)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado onde o sol por vezes aparece
Temperatura agradável 
Sigo com 20,3°C
79% hr

Chuviscos durante a madrugada rendeu 0,4 mm de acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Mai 2020 às 22:09)

Já tinha saudades destas noites.
Céu limpo 15°c


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mai 2020 às 13:02)

Finalmente um dia de sol e algum calor!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2020 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,

dia quente e de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão aqui pelo Litoral Norte.

Sigo com *29.8ºc* ( máxima até ao momento) a mínima foi de *12.5ºc*, vento fraco de SSE e 41% HR.

De referir que, em 6 mêses já se atingiu a média de precipitação para o ano hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2019 ) com *1211,8 mm* acumulados*. *


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2020 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

Tarde de calor com nuvens altas, sol forte.

Mínima *12.4.ºC*

Neste momento *30.1.ºC* com vento que rodou de Leste para SSE, aumentado a velocidade, sopra 22km/h.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Primeiros "trintas" e máxima do ano até ao momento  com *30.4ºc* actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2020 às 15:37)

Boa tarde.

Mas...Mas que rico dia.
Está vento, mas que rico dia.
Até o vento, que apareceu só de tarde, é extremamente agradável.
Aquela palavra tão portuguesa, a SAUDADE, deve andar na boca de muitos nós: que SAUDADE de um dia destes.
Dia verdadeiramente primaveril.
Estive deitado no cimento, à sombra (90% sombra, só os pés ao sol) e a sensação é tão boa.

Para quem ainda foi tendo sol nos últimos meses, pode fazer um bocadito de confusão, mas por cá (faixa interior do Litoral Norte) somos assim, saudosos destes dias. Foram muitos dias sem saborear temperaturas agradáveis, sem a sensação de ar morno como temos hoje.
Amanhã já diremos: que bom regressar a chuva...

Ontem o dia esteve muito nublado, com o sol a aparecer de forma tímida até meio da tarde. Esteve temperado o sábado mas apenas isso: *Tmáx* de *20,3ºC*.


Hoje
*Tmín: 8,6ºC

Tactual: 28,4ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 43%
*​


Snifa disse:


> De referir que, em *6 mêses* já se atingiu a média de precipitação para o ano hidrológico ( desde 01/10/2019 ) com *1211,8 mm* acumulados*. *


Querias dizer 7 meses, suponho...
Para um ano com precipitação irregular, com menos precipitação estratiforme e mais convectiva (muitas das frentes foram convectivas), é de facto um bom valor.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mai 2020 às 17:26)

Boa tarde 
O dia mais quente do ano por Gondomar 
Máxima de 30,8°C
Já em descida , com 28,9°C
54% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2020 às 18:44)

Bom fim de tarde.

Tem sido um dia com menos nebulosidade alta do que previsto pelo IPMA. Ainda bem.
Muita luminosidade, muito bom a esta hora, sem aquela sensação de descida rápida da temperatura.
O vento já acalmou.

*Tmáx: 29,1ºC

Tactual: 27,1ºC
Hr: 44%
*​*Boa semana para todos, boa entrada no estado de calamidade...Não abusem! *


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Mai 2020 às 20:14)

Boas, dia muito quente para a época com máxima a ir aos *32ºC *


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mai 2020 às 20:19)

Boa tarde,

Desde à dois dias que andava a acompanhar a possibilidade de nevoeiro para a madrugada de hoje. Ao ver a previsão do Arome ontem, via-se que ele colocava o nevoeiro a formar-se de noite, mas em vez de atingir o pico da sua extensão por volta do nascer do sol como é costume, desta vez colocava-o a começar a dissipar-se lentamente a partir do meio da madrugada devido à intensificação do vento de este. Tenho estado a tentar obter cada vez mais registos dos nevoeiros aqui e como gosto bastante de os ver, decidi então ir de madrugada fotográfa-lo. Saí de casa por volta das 3h e aqui já estava tudo tapado pelo nevoeiro. Tinha também visto ontem que a lua ia pôr-se mais ou menos às 4h30 e por isso o cenário ficou ainda mais bonito. Mesmo quando se estava quase a pôr, tinha um cor muito alaranjada o que me fez lembrar um pôr do sol noturno. Durante o tempo que estive lá em cima a tirar as fotos, esteve sempre um vento de este fraco a moderado com umas rajadas de vez em quando mais intensas. Que grandes diferenças, lá em baixo tudo calminho e húmido e lá em cima esse vento mais intenso e mais seco. Por isso que a meteorologia me continua a fascinar 

Deixo-vos aqui os registos que fiz, juntamente com uma mini timelapse:








Foggy night and moonset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy night and moonset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy night by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy night and moonset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Foggy night by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2020 às 20:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Desde à dois dias que andava a acompanhar a possibilidade de nevoeiro para a madrugada de hoje. Ao ver a previsão do Arome ontem, via-se que ele colocava o nevoeiro a formar-se de noite, mas em vez de atingir o pico da sua extensão por volta do nascer do sol como é costume, desta vez colocava-o a começar a dissipar-se lentamente a partir do meio da madrugada devido à intensificação do vento de este. Tenho estado a tentar obter cada vez mais registos dos nevoeiros aqui e como gosto bastante de os ver, decidi então ir de madrugada fotográfa-lo. Saí de casa por volta das 3h e aqui já estava tudo tapado pelo nevoeiro. Tinha também visto ontem que a lua ia pôr-se mais ou menos às 4h30 e por isso o cenário ficou ainda mais bonito. Mesmo quando se estava quase a pôr, tinha um cor muito alaranjada o que me fez lembrar um pôr do sol noturno. Durante o tempo que estive lá em cima a tirar as fotos, esteve sempre um vento de este fraco a moderado com umas rajadas de vez em quando mais intensas. Que grandes diferenças, lá em baixo tudo calminho e húmido e lá em cima esse vento mais intenso e mais seco. Por isso que a meteorologia me continua a fascinar
> 
> ...


Acho que a tua panca ainda é maior do que a minha...  
Absolutamente maravilhosas, cores e nitidez fantásticas!  Obrigado pelo esforço


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que a tua panca ainda é maior do que a minha...
> Absolutamente maravilhosas, cores e nitidez fantásticas!  Obrigado pelo esforço



Obrigado João Pedro! 
Como eu adoro ver os nevoeiros e os outros fenómenos também, nem ligo à hora, vou sempre, só mesmo se não puder ou não valer a pena.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Mai 2020 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

Belas imagens @guimeixen. Ás 3 da manhã por aqui estava muito escuro. .

Hoje a temperatura variou entre 10.6 e 27.2ºC. Um dia bem quente.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2020 às 04:58)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui os registos que fiz, juntamente com uma mini timelapse:



Fabulosas! Uma inspiração! Ainda nos pões a todos a ir às 3h da madrugada para o cimo dos montes, pois claro!


----------



## microcris (4 Mai 2020 às 10:47)

Tenho a dizer que tenho sérias duvidas de que, até ao final do ano, volte a ter um dia tão quente como ontem. Ao passar na A25, mesmo ao lado da ria e ao chegar à Gafanha da Nazaré, o carro mostrava 32ºC. Coisa raríssima por estas bandas


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2020 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,

que diferença em relação a ontem, por esta hora ontem já com praticamente 30 graus, calor sol e vento fraco.
Hoje sigo com 16.0ºc  vento moderado de SW, 93% HR, chuva e *1 mm* acumulado até ao momento. 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2020 às 13:42)

Chove bem agora, com uma intensidade de *15.8 mm/h*.

1.6 mm acumulados.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Mai 2020 às 13:54)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Belas imagens @guimeixen. Ás 3 da manhã por aqui estava muito escuro. .
> 
> Hoje a temperatura variou entre 10.6 e 27.2ºC. Um dia bem quente.





StormRic disse:


> Fabulosas! Uma inspiração! Ainda nos pões a todos a ir às 3h da madrugada para o cimo dos montes, pois claro!



Obrigado! 

________________

Grande diferença para ontem. Neste momento chove fraco mas já choveu moderado e está muito mais fresco.

Naquela linha que vem mais atrás e que está na costa já foram registados alguns relâmpagos na zona de Viana do Castelo. Veremos se o que vem mais a sul intensifica-se e produz alguma coisa.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mai 2020 às 13:56)

A chover bem por Gondomar 
1,8 mm acumulados  e a subir 
18,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (4 Mai 2020 às 14:18)

Chove com muita intensidade em Amarante!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

Between disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade em Amarante!


Bela linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2020 às 14:42)

Uma chuvada daquelas puxada a vento há minutos, e agora sol. Que dia engraçado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2020 às 14:56)

A célula que passou a rumar rapidamente a NE:







De notar algumas rajadas de vento que se têm feito sentir.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

Boa tarde 
Céu com períodos de céu nublado 
Períodos de chuva forte de manhã e depois de almoço 
Neste momento abertas de sol 
Acumulados de 2,0 mm
Temperatura atual de 20,1°C
74% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mai 2020 às 17:54)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por aqui tivemos aguaceiros, não sei que acumulado tive pois perdeu-se a conexão do pluviómetro com a estação. Coisas...
A partir das 14h o vento tornou-se moderado, com rajadas fortes, bem audível. Já está a acalmar um pouco, praticamente secou a precipitação caída.

*Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 70%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2020 às 20:32)

Boa noite,

Por cá o vento aumentou bastante durante a tarde, rajada máxima de 97km/h de Sul


Atuais 16.7.ºC e 86% de humidade.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2020 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

Dia bem mais fresco do que ontem, com uma valente descarga por volta da hora do almoço que deixou 3 mm acumulados.
Antecedendo a chuva vieram algumas asperitas que dão sempre aquele arzinho especial ao céu 
















Não voltou a chover, levantando-se bastante vento que por cá ficou durante toda a tarde. 16ºC neste momento e máxima de 23,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2020 às 22:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por cá o vento aumentou bastante durante a tarde, rajada máxima de 97km/h de Sul
> 
> ...



Wow bruta rajada!!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mai 2020 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a noite\início da madrugada trouxe alguma precipitação, aguaceiros, fraca, nada acumulei (resolução do pluviómetro: 1 mm).
O dia de hoje tem sido seco, com céu muito nublado (5-6 octas).
O vento tem soprado moderado, de SSO\SO.

*Tactual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2020 às 20:51)

Boa noite 
Dia marcado com períodos de céu muito nublado 
Temperatura máxima de 22,2°C
Atual de 17,9°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (7 Mai 2020 às 02:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Desde à dois dias que andava a acompanhar a possibilidade de nevoeiro para a madrugada de hoje. Ao ver a previsão do Arome ontem, via-se que ele colocava o nevoeiro a formar-se de noite, mas em vez de atingir o pico da sua extensão por volta do nascer do sol como é costume, desta vez colocava-o a começar a dissipar-se lentamente a partir do meio da madrugada devido à intensificação do vento de este. Tenho estado a tentar obter cada vez mais registos dos nevoeiros aqui e como gosto bastante de os ver, decidi então ir de madrugada fotográfa-lo. Saí de casa por volta das 3h e aqui já estava tudo tapado pelo nevoeiro. Tinha também visto ontem que a lua ia pôr-se mais ou menos às 4h30 e por isso o cenário ficou ainda mais bonito. Mesmo quando se estava quase a pôr, tinha um cor muito alaranjada o que me fez lembrar um pôr do sol noturno. Durante o tempo que estive lá em cima a tirar as fotos, esteve sempre um vento de este fraco a moderado com umas rajadas de vez em quando mais intensas. Que grandes diferenças, lá em baixo tudo calminho e húmido e lá em cima esse vento mais intenso e mais seco. Por isso que a meteorologia me continua a fascinar
> 
> ...



Estupendas as imagens e o time-lapse. De que ponto foram tiradas? Numa das imagens parece-me ver o Picoto com uns traços esverdeados... Do Sameiro, do Bom Jesus ou de Santa Marta da Cortiça?


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2020 às 11:27)

bandevelugo disse:


> Estupendas as imagens e o time-lapse. De que ponto foram tiradas? Numa das imagens parece-me ver o Picoto com uns traços esverdeados... Do Sameiro, do Bom Jesus ou de Santa Marta da Cortiça?



Obrigado! Sim, é o Picoto, foi lá em cima entre o Sameiro e Bom Jesus.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2020 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um excelente dia primaveril.
Alguma nebulosidade alta, misturada aqui e ali com nebulosidade média dispersa.

Ao fim da tarde uma célula começou a crescer para o interior.
Fiz um edição grosseira para mostrar a mesma: 





*Tmín: 10,9ºC
Tmáx: 26,5ºC

Tactual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 73%*​
Continuação de uma boa semana.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

por aqui céu encoberto e bastante escuro para o lado do mar. 

14.6ºc actuais, vento S 15 Km/h

Pelo radar há uma linha algo agressiva a SW, que tem vindo a ganhar cada vez mais consistência e  em deslocamento ( aparente ) para NE à medida que a depressão também se vai aproximando da costa:


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 10:12)

Em aproximação:






Curioso não haver por parte do IPMA nenhum aviso para os distritos a Norte do Douro, mais a Sul, e com avisos lançados, o radar não está tão "agressivo"


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 10:31)

Snifa disse:


> Em aproximação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avisos a pensar no pós-frontal e não na frente propriamente dita? 
Parece estar a perder intensidade, já se vê o que trará, está mesmo a chegar.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 10:46)

Chegou! Já chove


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 11:14)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos minutos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2020 às 11:46)

Depois de 28 °c na quinta feira volta o inverno...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Mai 2020 às 12:01)

Aqui por São João da Madeira começou a chover por volta das 10h51 e a frente fria durou 1 hora, com pouca acumulação.

Início:

e fim, há minutos:

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o pós-frontal


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 12:44)

Boas,

A primeira leva deixou 3 mm pelo Porto, já deu para regar as árvores e as hortas 
A próxima leva vem a caminho, e até me parece melhor do que a primeira:







Aguardemos.

Está fresco, 14,3ºC apenas neste momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2020 às 12:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A primeira leva deixou 3 mm pelo Porto, já deu para regar as árvores e as hortas
> A próxima leva vem a caminho, e até me parece melhor do que a primeira:
> ...


A questão é se chega aos concelhos mais interiores do porto..
Parece ficar mais confinado ao litoral

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Mai 2020 às 13:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A questão é se chega aos concelhos mais interiores do porto..
> Parece ficar mais confinado ao litoral
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Talvez agora de tarde com o aumento da instabilidade em terra a linha de instabilidade possa não esmorecer, veremos. 
Por volta das 11h50 chuva moderada a forte. Agora aguaceiro moderado em aproximação para já.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mai 2020 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,
Depois de 3 dias de bom tempo com temperaturas agradáveis e tempo abafado, eis que veio a chuva para refrescar, muito escuro na orla marítima do litoral norte. 
Trovoadas ao largo de Coimbra, vamos aguardar as próximas horas.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 13:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A questão é se chega aos concelhos mais interiores do porto..
> Parece ficar mais confinado ao litoral
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Queres que chegue ou não? 
Para já parece que não, o grosso da precipitação aparenta ficar mais junto à costa, onde eu me encontro. Volta a intensificar neste momento. Muito negro para oeste.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2020 às 13:55)

Boa tarde 
Chuva fraca a moderada 
3,6 mm acumulados 
16,8°C
79% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 13:55)

Já há descargas a 90 km e  SW do Porto, segundo a app lightning tracker e blitzortung que estão a notificar no telemóvel 






Neste momento chove bem e de forma contínua


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 14:01)

Snifa disse:


> Já há descargas a 90 km e  SW do Porto, segundo a app lightning tracker e blitzortung que estão a notificar no telemóvel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudo sobre o mar, no entanto. Vamos lá ver se ainda somos brindados com alguma coisa 
Chove intensamente neste momento


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2020 às 14:02)

Edit:

Acumulados de 4,8 mm
16,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mai 2020 às 14:02)

Snifa disse:


> Já há descargas a 90 km e  SW do Porto, segundo a app lightning tracker e blitzortung que estão a notificar no telemóvel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quem esta perto daquelas zonas que se ponha alerta, podem surgir mangas marinhas, com a instabilidade que tem estado.


----------



## remember (9 Mai 2020 às 14:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Tudo sobre o mar, no entanto. Vamos lá ver se ainda somos brindados com alguma coisa
> Chove intensamente neste momento


Bem, parece bem bonita a imagem... Estão com mais sorte!!! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 14:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Tudo sobre o mar, no entanto. Vamos lá ver se ainda somos brindados com alguma coisa
> Chove intensamente neste momento



O movimento parece ser de SSW para NNE, veremos.


----------



## remember (9 Mai 2020 às 14:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje foi um excelente dia primaveril.
> Alguma nebulosidade alta, misturada aqui e ali com nebulosidade média dispersa.
> ...


Obrigado pelas excelentes partilhas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

remember disse:


> Bem, parece bem bonita a imagem... Estão com mais sorte!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


o litoral do Litoral Norte não vê trovoadas há séculos, era bom se viesse alguma coisa hoje 

Chuva intensa 7,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 14:14)

Chove com muita intensidade, até faz "fumo"


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 14:15)

Trovão longínquo! 

Edit: mais um!


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 14:16)

Está a trovejar? Pareceu-me ter ouvido algo


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 14:19)

Snifa disse:


> Está a trovejar? Pareceu-me ter ouvido algo


Que não seja filho único!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 14:24)

Barreira dos 10 mm acumulados ultrapassada; 10,4 mm neste momento e continua a chover bem.
Edit: longuíssimo trovão agora.


----------



## ACampos (9 Mai 2020 às 14:26)

Ouvi um trovão por Matosinhos, daqueles longos


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2020 às 14:31)

Por Gondomar 
Chuva intensa 
Acumulados a subirem
7,4 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 14:32)

Chove grosso e intensamente 11.8 mm e a contar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2020 às 14:40)

21,1 mm em Arcozelo desde a meia-noite, na rede NETATMO. Bela rega!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 14:41)

Precipitação sobre a maior parte do Litoral Norte neste momento. A imagem é interessante 





13 mm acumulados.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2020 às 14:55)

Aquelas linhas de instabilidade...
Vai lá vai..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Trovão audível agora mesmo, continua a chover com gotas grossas


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 15:23)

It has returned! 
17 mm acumulados e continua, embora mais fraca.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2020 às 15:24)

Trovão por Gondomar 
Ouvi 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (9 Mai 2020 às 15:25)

10 minutos de díluvio autentico por aqui....
Acabou à pouco de passar uma célula com trovoada forte, chuva fortíssima e vento por Aveiro, a malta do Norte que se prepare...


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Mai 2020 às 15:36)

Dois trovões longínquos agora Edit: mais um


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Mai 2020 às 15:37)

Temos festa aqui!


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Mai 2020 às 15:44)

Mais trovões, mais próximos!


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2020 às 15:55)

Acumulados de 11,1 mm
90% hr
14,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Mai 2020 às 15:58)

Trovão bastante forte agora! Edit: Ehhh lááá bombaaaaa


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mai 2020 às 16:06)

Chuva torrencial à mais de 5 minutos
Muito mau isto

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2020 às 16:08)

De novo trovão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 16:15)

Trovão bem alto, volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2020 às 16:19)

Não houve qualquer aviso para os distritos a norte do Douro


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 16:24)

Que chuvada agora!  Vai trovejando,  são visíveis por vezes alguns clarões


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 16:37)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 16:55)

A chuva abrandou bastante,vai pingando, *22 mm* acumulados 

Há pouco o rain rate atingiu os *63.8 mm/h* 

13.3ºc actuais.

Pedras Rubras ( IPMA)  leva até ao momento *32,8 mm *com destaque para os 13.2 mm entre as 10  e 11 h e os 14.2 mm entre as 13 e as 14 h


----------



## ACampos (9 Mai 2020 às 16:56)

Chove sem parar desde manhã já


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 17:17)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade 

*23.8 mm.*

Isep: *25.4 mm

*
https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/gauges


----------



## Stinger (9 Mai 2020 às 17:18)

Curiosamente as nuvens ficavam bem mais escuras quando chegavam ao sistema de serras de Santa Justa pias e castiçal 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 17:37)

Stinger disse:


> Curiosamente as nuvens ficavam bem mais escuras quando chegavam ao sistema de serras de Santa Justa pias e castiçal
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Ficavam "à rasquinha" com a subida, com a "bexiga" cheia... 
------------------
E pronto, espreita finalmente o sol ao fim de horas e horas de chuva e alguns tambores  Foi bom para matar saudades 
26,4 mm acumulados, nada mau!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2020 às 17:49)

Cá fica o aspeto das nuvens 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mai 2020 às 17:58)

Estão se a safar bem 
Por aqui apenas chove  sem parar, nem uma trovoada para aliviar os ouvidos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mai 2020 às 19:18)

Lá se foi a chuva, céu nublado por nuvens altas e o sol já espreita. 
Pelo menos podia ter vindo uma trovoada? Alguém se safou com algo?


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mai 2020 às 20:03)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite.

Por cá tivemos chuva ao final da manhã, continuando sob a forma de aguaceiros pela tarde dentro.
Ainda ouvi trovoada, ao longe, aqui não me parece ter chegado.
O *acumulado* vai nos *13,7 mm*.Nada mau!
O céu aqui, tecnicamente não abriu, ou melhor, abriu mas não abriu.  *7-8 octas*. 
O vento sopra fraco, a meio da tarde (~16h) soprou moderado.

*Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 88%
*​*Continuação de bom fim de semana e bom confinamento.  *


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2020 às 20:57)

Aguaceiros 
15,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2020 às 21:06)

Duplo arco- íris hoje ao fim do dia para leste, num céu completamente soft/baço de chuva, na altura chovia com alguma intensidade:






Sigo com *24.4 mm *acumulados.

13.6ºc actuais e vento fraco.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Mai 2020 às 21:06)

Agora em regime de pequenos aguaceiros, neste momento cai um moderado.  Resumo de hoje: + de 10 trovões e períodos de chuva moderada a forte. Nada de chuva torrencial ou relâmpagos visíveis no entanto. Engraçado que em 2020 ainda não vi 1 relâmpago mas já devo ter ouvido uns 100 trovões em dias de instabilidade este ano. E também não tive granizo em 2020 ainda, pelo menos que me lembre...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2020 às 21:57)

Snifa disse:


> Duplo arco- íris hoje ao fim do dia para leste, num céu completamente soft/baço de chuva, na altura chovia com alguma intensidade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apareceu com as últimas células do dia; de uma intensidade como já há muito não via. Ficou visível durante mais de 20 minutos. Também o fotografei. Acabou por ser um entardecer muito interessante. Depois também coloco umas fotos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2020 às 22:06)

Dia com alguma chuva por cá, mas nunca chegou a cair forte. O melhor ficou a sul.

Acho que cheguei a ouvir um trovão bem tímido, mas não se passou mais nada.

Deixo uma foto tirada com o telemóvel, que mostra a célula em afastamento, quando o céu abriu.


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Mai 2020 às 22:21)

Boa noite, por SJ da Madeira o céu nunca chegou a abrir desde as 10 h da manhã até ao anoitecer e há pouco caiu uma valente carga de água.

Durante a tarde fiz um time-lapse dos aguaceiros, fiquei bastante surpreendido porque não imaginava que a movimentação da base das nuvens/frentes/células fosse tão diversa!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Mai 2020 às 02:41)

Continua chuva forte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2020 às 07:59)

Bom dia,
O dia de ontem rendeu *21.5mm* 

Deixo aqui o gráfico referente ao registo precipitação:






Hoje céu com e muita nebulosidade, atuais 11.7ºC e *97%* de humidade. Vento fraco de ENE


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2020 às 13:35)

Gondomar 
Hoje 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mai 2020 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,

Dia ensolarado e seco, com muitas nuvens a compor o horizonte. Lá mais para o final da tarde a chuva deve voltar a aparecer por cá.
Temperaturas mais amenas hoje, estando 17,8ºC neste momento.

Como referi ontem, as grandes abertas registadas ao entardecer permitiram que a luz solar desse um bonito toque de cor às últimas células que por aqui foram passando. Essa mesma luz criou um belíssimo arco íris duplo, de cores muito intensas e de muito longa duração. Não estarei a mentir se disser que desde que começou a aparecer até desaparecer por completo tenha passado, certamente, uma boa meia hora.

Ficam algumas fotos


----------



## guimeixen (11 Mai 2020 às 18:31)

Boa tarde,

Por volta das 15h passou um aguaceiro intenso. A estação de Merelim acumulou 6,4mm das 15h às 16h.

Deixo-vos aqui dois registos de quando ele estava a chegar:


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mai 2020 às 22:14)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por volta das 15h passou um aguaceiro intenso. A estação de Merelim acumulou 6,4mm das 15h às 16h.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui dois registos de quando ele estava a chegar:



Boas fotos. Esse spot é interessante. Por acaso este ano ainda não tirei fotos pelos campos aqui em Merelim. Esta altura do ano é a melhor. Talvez na quarta ou na quinta-feira.


Essa foi uma bela carga de água, mas o melhor passou ligeiramente a oeste. Fez a temperatura cair dos 20,8ºC para 16,8ºC.


Por agora tudo calmo. O acumulado é de 10,6 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mai 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite, 
Dia de hoje seco da parte da manhã até ao fim do dia 18h aproximadamente, de momento chove moderado, ao fim do dia pensei que vinha alguma trovoada devido a escuridão a E/SE, mas nada.
Rain rate: 4.0mm/h

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 19:16)

*17,0 mm* em Monção/Valinha entre as 15h e as 16h, resultado de uma célula persistente na zona durante cerca de hora e meia. Parece-me que o eco roxo nem sequer apanhou a estação, ou teria na hora anterior um acumulado também volumoso. Sendo assim terá havido um local mais a sul cujo acumulado é muito maior.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2020 às 12:21)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tem estado tudo muito calmo.
Ao final da manhã tivemos uns chuviscos, só visíveis nas superfícies.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSE - "vento de Arouca, água pouca" 

*Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Mai 2020 às 12:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por cá tem estado tudo muito calmo.
> Ao final da manhã tivemos uns chuviscos, só visíveis nas superfícies.
> ...


Pelo radar não me parece que seja água pouca...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 12:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por cá tem estado tudo muito calmo.
> Ao final da manhã tivemos uns chuviscos, só visíveis nas superfícies.
> ...





Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pelo radar não me parece que seja água pouca...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Na verdade as melhores trovoadas aqui na zona costumam vir de lá, não me identifico muito com o ditado 
A chegarem alguns aguaceiros de sul.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Mai 2020 às 19:59)

Bom tarde/ noite,
Dia de ontem com ameaças de trovoadas e hoje pelo mesmo caminho, sendo que agora cai uma aguaceiro fraco.
A minha expectativa vai diminuindo em relação as trovoadas, ainda à pouco menos de meia hora vinha uma frente bonita, mas é apenas chuva... 
Vamos ver nas próximas horas...
O pessoal do centro e zonas mais interiores tem se safado bem.
EDIT: Rain rate 1.2mm/h


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

Mas que célula fotogénica a passar Não tenho câmara de jeito para registar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Mai 2020 às 20:52)

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Mai 2020 às 20:59)

Boa noite 
Por Gondomar 
Céu nublado
Ainda o sol deu um pouco o ar da sua graça. 
Neste momento chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 0,8 mm
16,7°C
80% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Mai 2020 às 21:32)

Trovaoooo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Mai 2020 às 21:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Trovaoooo
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


É a loucura ouvi um trovão!!!!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 21:40)

Trovão há pouco!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2020 às 22:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pelo radar não me parece que seja *água pouca*...





c0ldPT disse:


> Na verdade as melhores trovoadas aqui na zona costumam vir de lá, *não me identifico muito com o ditado*



Pois. Aqui bate sempre certo camaradas. Sempre certo.
Pode trovejar, relampaguear, ventar, o que quer que seja.
Mas chuva? Ohhh, a chuva é pouca.
O ditado é local, é eficaz a avaliar a situação.
Para quem está  em Amarante, em VNGaia ou no Porto, em Aveiro, em Braga, em Viseu...Nada disto faz sentido.
Mas aqui? Aqui, meus amigos, aqui o ditado faz mesmo muito sentido...O vento vem de SSE, é certinho, direitinho.

Bem, parando com a ciência mais pura, do mais fino calibre, tenho a dizer que pelas 19.30h chuviscava mas não molhava, tudo muito muito negro para S\SE.
Neste momento em que escrevo: está a chover, fraco, aparentando aumentar de intensidade a qualquer momento. Não observo trovoada para já.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, de S.
Nada acumulei até ao momento.

*Tactual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 73%*​
A todos uma boa noite, com bons momentos meteorológicos.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 22:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pois. Aqui bate sempre certo camaradas. Sempre certo.
> Pode trovejar, relampaguear, ventar, o que quer que seja.
> Mas chuva? Ohhh, a chuva é pouca.
> O ditado é local, é eficaz a avaliar a situação.
> ...


Há pouco veio uma célula da zona de Arouca e deixou uma boa carga  A ver se se forma algo mais...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2020 às 22:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Há pouco veio uma célula da zona de Arouca e deixou uma boa carga  A ver se se forma algo mais...



Estás a ver?
*O DITADO NÃO É PARA TI*!

Eu bem dizia.

Olha, parou de chover, há abertas, não parece que chova no curto prazo.
O vento também acalmou, e o acumulado mantém o redondo, rotundo "zero".


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 22:36)

Por aqui mais um aguaceiro forte vindo do 'nada' Para trovoada tá fraco


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 23:15)

Foi só falar, 2 relâmpagos a SE


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Mai 2020 às 23:36)

chegou agora em força..
chuva chuva chuva.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 23:43)

Aguaceiro torrencial com gotas grossas, talvez até granizo na altura mais forte mas não dá para ver bem


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2020 às 00:00)

Está chover 
15,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2020 às 00:18)

Chove bem 
Acumulados de 1,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2020 às 09:03)

Bom dia,
chuva esta madrugada, acumulando *16.2 mm* por aqui. 

Neste momento bastante fresco para Maio com 11.8ºc, vento fraco e 92% HR.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Mai 2020 às 14:40)

Boas,


por aqui céu encoberto. De madrugada/manhã acumulou 6,8 mm.


Ontem eram 23:50 e passava uma célula muito localizada sobre Braga, ligeiramente a sul. No radar tinha bastante reflectividade. Viam-se bem as cortinas de chuva e as luzes da cidade refletiam na base da célula de uma forma impressionante. A estação de Braga (CIM) acumulou 15,3 mm das 23H às 00H.


Mesmo com uma foto com o telemóvel dava pra ver bem:


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Boa tarde 
Céu com muitas abertas de sol 
Madrugada e início da manhã com chuva por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 25,0 mm
Temperatura máxima de 20,4°C
Mínima de 12,5°C
Atual de 19,5°C
66% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mai 2020 às 22:03)

Boa noite, mas...

*Epá!* ´tá mal...É chuva abundante para o litoral e nós a ver. E trovoada? É a mesma coisa mas ao contrário, pois nem vê-la...

Bem, o início da madrugada foi bem regado. Aguaceiros moderados e um *acumulado de 8,4 mm*. Nada mau!
Até às 14h o céu apresentou-se com uma capa de nuvens impenetrável, 100% encoberto (8 octas) entre nuvens médias e altas. A partir dessa hora o sol lá foi entrando, algo pálido, sem fazer sentir o seu calor. Mas sempre bem acompanhado pelas senhoras nuvens.
O vento soprou geralmente fraco, ocasionalmente moderado de tarde.
A temperatura esteve amena.

*Tactual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 74%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mai 2020 às 16:07)

Célula de precipitaçao forte a formar-se a este de Braga


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mai 2020 às 17:04)

Sueste de Espinho agora






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (15 Mai 2020 às 20:49)

Por Amarante, a célula que veio do Marão, não podia ter chegado de forma mais bonita. Vai chovendo de forma moderada, sem vento, naquela que deverá ser a última chuva por uns tempos. Vem aí finalmente tempo seco, a horta (e em particular as culturas de Verão) agradece.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mai 2020 às 22:12)

Between disse:


> Por Amarante, a célula que veio do Marão, não podia ter chegado de forma mais bonita. Vai chovendo de forma moderada, sem vento, naquela que deverá ser a última chuva por uns tempos. Vem aí finalmente tempo seco, a horta (e em particular as culturas de Verão) agradece.


Espetacular!!


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2020 às 23:58)

Dados de hoje 
Máxima de 23,9°C
Mínima de 12,8°C
Atual de 18,2°C
69% hr
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Mai 2020 às 14:00)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Calor 
25,6°C
50% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Mai 2020 às 14:14)

Calor 28°c
Não tarda vai começar o problema dos incêndios...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mai 2020 às 08:35)

Bom dia,

Hoje como estava previsto nuvens baixas/nevoeiro dei um saltinho a Santa Marta das Cortiças e a vista estava um espetáculo. Ao ver tudo cinzento cá em baixo ninguém diz como está la em cima!

Quando tiver oportunidade coloco aqui as fotos e uma timelapse, entretanto deixo aqui dois registos com o telemóvel:


----------



## joselamego (20 Mai 2020 às 23:31)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 24,0°C
Mínima de 16,6°C
Atual de 16,6°C
82% hr
Pressão a 1021 hPa

Dados da estação Netatmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Mai 2020 às 09:21)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Mai 2020 às 21:13)

Estação netatmo 
Dados de hoje 
21—05—2020
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mai 2020 às 18:00)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje como estava previsto nuvens baixas/nevoeiro dei um saltinho a Santa Marta das Cortiças e a vista estava um espetáculo. Ao ver tudo cinzento cá em baixo ninguém diz como está la em cima!
> 
> Quando tiver oportunidade coloco aqui as fotos e uma timelapse, entretanto deixo aqui dois registos com o telemóvel:



Com as fotos e timelapse já prontas deixo aqui um link para o tópico que criei sobre o nevoeiro:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-nevoeiro.10338/#post-785801


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2020 às 23:58)

Como já tinha dito noutro dia, hoje o dia foi bem distinto entre o Norte e o Sul de Portugal. O Norte levou com uma massa de ar húmida marítima, o que amenizou as temperaturas (sobretudo no Alto Minho). Já no Sul a influência do anticiclone foi bem mais forte, e as temperaturas mantiveram-se bem altas ao longo do dia. 
Hoje no Alto Minho esteve inclusive céu nublado a certas alturas, situação visível no satélite, restos de uma depressão atlântica que passou de raspão pelo noroeste da Península e dirige-se para a Bretanha e para o Reino Unido. De facto, no oeste/norte da Galiza choveu, embora não tenha sido muito (rede MeteoGalicia): 
- Xesteiras: 9,1 mm
- A Gándara: 8,0 mm
- Rus: 6,6 mm
- Lira: 5,6 mm
- Lesende: 4,5 mm

É curioso como o Alto Minho passou completamente ao lado disto, mas nem muito longe da fronteira, Vigo acumulou 0,7 mm. 

PS: A frente ainda está a noroeste da Península, e deverá afetar as regiões altas da Galiza (mais a leste) já esta noite. Inclusive deverá chover pertíssimo da fronteira, no maciço de Pena Trevinca.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mai 2020 às 18:16)

Dados de hoje 
Máxima de 25,3°C
Mínima de 14,9°C
Estação netatmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mai 2020 às 15:36)

Boas,

por cá a EMA marca 30.8C às 15H. O que vai safando são as noites mais frescas, aliás como acontece durante todo o verão.


Entretanto deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ontem na casa dos meus avós em Palmeira, que no terceiro piso tem um quarto com esta vista para norte:











Este:







Um verdadeiro observatório de trovoadas em dia delas.


Olhem um exemplo :


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,3°C
Atual de 27,2°C
Mínima de 16,6°C
51%hr
Pressão a 1022 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mai 2020 às 14:51)

Nuvem em desenvolvimento a Este de Espinho


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Mai 2020 às 15:36)

Pronto para as noites tropicais!!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Olhem um exemplo :




Bonita couve-flor!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2020 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Final de tarde quente por aqui, temperatura máxima de *27.1.ºC* registada depois das 20h

Neste momento *26.7.ºC *e* 67%* de humidade.

Vento a fazer a rotação de NW para NE. A previsão é de aumento intensidade do vento ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

Boa noite, 

por aqui a máxima também ocorreu já ao fim da tarde com *27.6ºc* registados às 19:57 h, devido à rotação do vento para NNE/NE.

Neste momento a noite segue quente com 25.8ºc, vento NE 12Km/h e 66% HR.

A mínima de amanhã poderá ser tropical


----------



## joselamego (25 Mai 2020 às 22:54)

Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,4°C
Mínima de 16,3°C
Atual de 24,1°C
73% hr
Está madrugada a mínima deverá ser tropical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2020 às 02:35)

Temperaturas a subir em alguns locais devido à lestada. Que bela noite. 


A estação de Braga (CIM) com 24ºC às duas da manhã é qualquer coisa, principalmente nesta altura do ano.


Aqui em Merelim não há nada que possa evitar a inversão do costume. Mínimas tropicais aqui não existem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2020 às 06:17)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer tropical atuais *22.1ºC* miníma do dia.

Durante a madrugada a temperatura subiu aos *25.1ºC*, deixo aqui o gráfico da minha estação:





E também o registo dos dados do vento nas últimas 24h.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Mai 2020 às 11:05)

Boas, por aqui também após uma máxima de *31ºC, *já seguia com 18ºC pela 1h da manhã e já dava para ver o bafo da respiração  enquanto nas zonas mais altas a temperatura se mantinha acima dos 20ºC. Como sempre e tal como o @Ruipedroo também diz, mínimas tropicais por cá também são uma miragem. Ainda por cima estamos em Maio e ainda haverá algum poder de inversão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Mai 2020 às 12:20)

Adoro estás noites!!! 
É notável como a temperatura sobe em flexa com a rotação do vento mesmo de noite...e em maio ainda por cima.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2020 às 14:25)

Por cá a mínima só não foi tropical porque a lestada só apareceu por volta das três da manhã, altura em que a temperatura deu um salto e nunca mais baixou dos 22ºC. Parecia uma noite de uma típica onda de calor de Agosto.


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite 
Dia quente 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 32,6°C
Mínima de 21,3°C
Temperatura atual de 26,7°C
Noite tropical 
54% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2020 às 22:09)

Boas,
Máxima de *31°C*.

Rajada máxima *61Km/h* 

Neste momento 27.ºC e vento fraco NNE.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2020 às 22:17)

Boa noite, 

Dia quente, máxima de *31.6ºc * por aqui, a mínima foi tropical com *22.4ºc* 

Neste momento 25.2ºc, vento fraco de N e 58% HR.

Em breve o vento deverá rodar para E/NE, amanhã a mínima também deverá ser tropical


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2020 às 06:11)

Bom dia,

Nova mínima tropical 22.5.ºC 

Agora sigo com 23.ºC e vento ENE 18km/h


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2020 às 07:47)

Bom dia,
mínima ainda mais alta que a do dia anterior com *23.5ºc* 

Neste momento lestada e 24.4ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde
Mínima tropical 
23,4°C
Temperatura atual de 31,1°C
51% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Mai 2020 às 14:04)

Boa tarde .

Dia muito quente com lestada .

Algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical .

Mínima tropical .

Temp . : 32 ° c


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Mai 2020 às 15:43)

Boa tarde, sol abrasador com *34ºC *atuais  Nuvens convectivas a sul (mais evoluídas) e alguns cumulus a norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Mai 2020 às 16:38)

Muito calor para maio para o litoral norte...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2020 às 16:52)

Boa tarde 

Dia quente, máxima de *33.1 ºc* 

Neste momento  já com vento de NNW sigo com 30.4ºc, 44% HR.

Alguns cumulus nos céu.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Mai 2020 às 22:16)

Boas, 
Máxima de 33,4ºC  Mãezinha... não me aguento com este calor O meu cérebro/corpo fez um shutdown durante a tarde... 
Espero que amanhã comece a descer, é muito cedo para temperaturas destas no Porto.

Neste momento ainda 26,2ºC, vai ser outra noite em claro. Praias cheias hoje à tarde... vamos lá ver no que vai dar...


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2020 às 22:29)

Boa noite 
Dia quente
Máxima de  33,5° C
Neste momento 27,4°C
54% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mai 2020 às 23:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Máxima de 33,4ºC  Mãezinha... não me aguento com este calor O meu cérebro/corpo fez um shutdown durante a tarde...


E vocês lá têm um ou outro dia assim... imagina o que os alentejanos e quem vive no interior sofre, com temperaturas dessas praticamente todo o verão.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Mai 2020 às 23:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> E vocês lá têm um ou outro dia assim... imagina o que os alentejanos e quem vive no interior sofre, com temperaturas dessas praticamente todo o verão.


Eu sou ribatejano, e a minha mãe é de Beja, sei bem o que isso é...  Foi, também, para fugir desse calor abrasador que vim viver para o Porto


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2020 às 23:43)

Basta uns km para o interior e é a mesma desgraça, aqui em Ponte de Lima a máxima foi de 34.9ºC e a mínima de 21.8ºC. Não aguento isto


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Mai 2020 às 00:12)

Continua muito quente .

Vista para leste .


1337 disse:


> Basta uns km para o interior e é a mesma desgraça, aqui em Ponte de Lima a máxima foi de 34.9ºC e a mínima de 21.8ºC. Não aguento isto



Não é preciso ir tanto para o interior . Perto do mar , a temperatura andou o dia todo perto desse valor . A esta hora ainda 20  ° .


----------



## Cadito (28 Mai 2020 às 00:13)

Boa noite! 
Têm sido dias anormais aqui pela região do Porto, com muito calor, particularmente na temperatura média diária.
Note-se que, por exemplo, no dia de ontem e segundo o IPMA, a estação meteorológica do Porto Massarelos registou a temperatura média diária mais elevada de todas as estações de Portugal Continental, com *26,9° C*, superando inclusive por uma décima a de Amareleja...
Concordo em absoluto com o João Pedro que têm sido dias consecutivos brutais para o Porto e arredores, até porque, pela zona, a grande maioria das casas não têm ar condicionado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mai 2020 às 00:16)

Só com estes dias consigo tirar fotos como estás na serra.
Venha o calor que agradeço mas não exagerado 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2020 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

Nova mínima tropical *21.8°C* 

Agora 26.3°C e 61% de humidade. O vento de Leste sopra mais fraco do que nos últimos dias, a brisa deve entrar mais cedo.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2020 às 10:57)

Bom dia, 

Mais uma noite tropical, mínima de 20.7°c.

Neste momento grande caloraça, com 30.0°c já a esta hora, vento fraco de E/ESE


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Mai 2020 às 12:55)

Boa tarde. 

Mais um dia muito quente .

Temp . já nos 31 ° c

A mínima foi de novo tropical .


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2020 às 13:38)

Ontem a estação do Ipma de Viana do Castelo teve mínima de 23 graus, impressionante!
Valor invulgar?


----------



## joselamego (28 Mai 2020 às 13:41)

Boa tarde 
Por Gondomar 
Céu limpo 
Mínima tropical de 21,6°C
Vento já fez descer temperatura 
Temperatura atual de 30,4°C, em descida 
48% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2020 às 14:32)

Dias de facto atípicos pelo Litoral Norte, principalmente a nível das mínimas. A depressão de níveis altos sobre Espanha acaba por ser a responsável.


Mas o Porto leva o prémio, aqueles 28,3ºC de média no dia de ontem. 


Entretanto sobre o Gerês já há festa.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

Boas torres a crescerem a este


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 14:58)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boas torres a crescerem a este



A bacia do Rio Lima do lado espanhol a fornecer humidade para estas células:







Já deve chover bem no alto Gerês, esperemos que desça mais e ajude a consolidar a resolução do incêndio em Cabril.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Várias DEA's das trovoadas sobre a fronteira do Peneda-Gerês.
A humidade relativa está a descer e as temperaturas a subir, situação de alto risco de incêndios no alto Minho. Ajuda o facto de a vegetação ainda não dever estar bastante seca.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Mai 2020 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> A bacia do Rio Lima do lado espanhol a fornecer humidade para estas células:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mesmo no Alto Lindoso.
Nuvens vistas cá bem longe.
Incrível altura.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Mai 2020 às 15:42)




----------



## Crazyrain (28 Mai 2020 às 15:47)

Por aqui continua muito quente e está em formação um extenso Cumulus Nimbus .


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 15:54)

slbgdt disse:


> Mesmo no Alto Lindoso.
> Nuvens vistas cá bem longe.
> Incrível altura.



Algumas chegaram aos 16 Km. nesta altura há células a propagarem-se para Oeste e para Sul:











EDIT: corrigi, para Oeste.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2020 às 16:05)

Aspecto de uma dessas células, na zona do Gerês, vista daqui do Porto há uns 25 minutos atrás:

Boa estrutura e desenvolvimento vertical:






Tarde menos quente que ontem, sigo com 29.3ºc.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mai 2020 às 16:19)

StormRic disse:


> Várias DEA's das trovoadas sobre a fronteira do Peneda-Gerês.
> A humidade relativa está a descer e as temperaturas a subir, situação de alto risco de incêndios no alto Minho. Ajuda o facto de a vegetação ainda não dever estar bastante seca.



Foram essas DEA's na região que provocaram os incêndios florestais?


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2020 às 16:27)

Grandes torres neste momento para E/ESE. Estão a crescer tão rápido que até acho que vejo as torres a crescer em tempo real.

Vista do Castelo na Póvoa de Lanhoso:


----------



## slbgdt (28 Mai 2020 às 16:35)

Há uns minutos por cima de Braga.
Continua a subir e vai se desfazendo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2020 às 17:01)

Dois pequenos vídeos (time lapse) com o telemóvel:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

Tufao André disse:


> Foram essas DEA's na região que provocaram os incêndios florestais?



Não foram, o incêndio de Cabril iniciou-se às 1h20 (00:20utc), não havia actividade eléctrica nem convectiva nessa altura. Cidadelhe às 8:58 e o de Arcos de Valdevez cerca das 11:30 utc, também não havia ainda actividade eléctrica nem células. Foram uma ignições criminosas ou por negligência.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 17:08)

slbgdt disse:


> Há uns minutos por cima de Braga.
> Continua a subir e vai se desfazendo.



Serão estas em terras de Basto:






Não desceram do Gerês, nasceram já a sul do Cávado, sobre a Cabreira e propagaram-se então para SSE.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Mai 2020 às 17:12)

StormRic disse:


> Serão estas em terras de Basto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim essas mesmo. Mas já a diluir.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Mai 2020 às 17:13)

StormRic disse:


> Não foram, o incêndio de Cabril iniciou-se às 1h20 (00:20utc), não havia actividade eléctrica nem convectiva nessa altura. Cidadelhe às 8:58 e o de Arcos de Valdevez cerca das 11:30 utc, também não havia ainda actividade eléctrica nem células. Foram uma ignições criminosas ou por negligência.



Nem criminosas nem negligência.
Apenas pastorícia, já o fazem há muitos anos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2020 às 17:22)

slbgdt disse:


> Nem criminosas nem negligência.
> Apenas pastorícia, já o fazem há muitos anos.



É incúria, mas o de Cabril foi em povoamento florestal e a zona não é de pastorícia.
As células de Celorico e Cabeceiras de Basto têm registado bastantes descargas eléctricas:










Resta agora bastante activa a célula de Mondim de Basto que continuou para SSW e está nesta altura perto de Amarante:


----------



## slbgdt (28 Mai 2020 às 17:51)

StormRic disse:


> É incúria, mas o de Cabril foi em povoamento florestal e a zona não é de pastorícia.
> As células de Celorico e Cabeceiras de Basto têm registado bastantes descargas eléctricas:
> 
> 
> ...



Cabril tem um problema com demasiados incêndios.
Já não vem deste ano, nem do anterior.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mai 2020 às 18:53)

Boa tarde 
Durante a tarde avistei Torres para NE
Neste momento já dilui—se 
Máxima de 31,9°C
Temperatura atual de 31,5°C
45% hr
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mai 2020 às 21:40)

27°c 
É impressionante nunca pensei presenciar este valor  a esta hora em maio.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2020 às 22:57)

Por coincidência que comprei a minha estação meterológica é que veio este calor brutal, aqui as noites tropicais são relativamente raras e o facto é que já vou com 2 noites seguidas tropicais e a esta hora ainda estão 25.1ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2020 às 23:33)

Temperatura tem vindo a subir nos últimos minutos 25.4.ºC 

Vento rodou de NW para NNE


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2020 às 00:08)

Umas fotos de ontem:


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2020 às 07:10)

Bom dia,

Temperatura ainda tropical, sigo com *21.5ºC*. As casas estão um forno..

Vento fraco ENE.


----------



## Cadito (29 Mai 2020 às 09:41)

Ontem, mais um primeiro lugar nacional na temperatura média para a estação IPMA do Porto Massarelos: *27,4° C*.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2020 às 14:05)

Boas,

Células de Viseu e Vila Real bem visíveis aqui de casa.
Dia mais fresco, 26,7ºC neste momento, mas dentro de casa ainda marca 30,7ºC. Insuportável... noite muito mal dormida


----------



## Between (29 Mai 2020 às 14:17)

Céu ameaçador para os lados do Marão/Vila Real. Ontem houve uma bela rega aqui por Amarante, por agora tudo calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2020 às 14:22)

Cumuloninbus a Este e sueste de Espinho


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mai 2020 às 14:36)

Bigornas a E/NE enormes!  algures lá para o Alvão/Marão mas parecem mais próximas de tão altos os topos
Edit: parece-me ribombar a NE, afinal há uma célula na zona de Lousada/Amarante


----------



## Between (29 Mai 2020 às 14:53)

Por Amarante céu cada vez mais escuro e vento a aumentar de intensidade. Entretanto no topo do Marão começou a arder, não sei se será uma queimada controlada ou se terá sido originado por uma descarga elétrica (um pouco desfocado porque o zoom estava no máximo ).


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mai 2020 às 15:14)

Continuo a ouvir alguns trovões para os lados do Marco de Canaveses bastante fortes tendo em conta a distância. A célula está cada vez maior.


----------



## Hawk (29 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Uma das muitas visíveis a Este do Porto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 15:31)

Belíssima célula visível na webcam do aeródromo de Cerval, para nordeste, em Vila Nova de Cerveira.






E de Braga também.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mai 2020 às 15:40)

Bigornas grandes aqui de Gondomar 
Para NE /E

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2020 às 15:51)

Imponentes células a E/SE.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2020 às 15:55)




----------



## joselamego (29 Mai 2020 às 16:22)

Torres para NE / E
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mai 2020 às 16:30)

Novamente ronca a NE ao longe, parecem pequenos tremores de terra


----------



## guimeixen (29 Mai 2020 às 16:31)

Grandes torres que têm estado a crescer na última hora! Já vi vários raios nuvem-solo e muito trovões audíveis!


----------



## tomalino (29 Mai 2020 às 16:45)

joselamego disse:


> Torres para NE / E
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vê-se bem um _overshooting top_, na segunda fotografia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

guimeixen disse:


> Grandes torres que têm estado a crescer na última hora! Já vi vários raios nuvem-solo e muito trovões audíveis!



Por onde andas?


As células crescem de uma forma impressionante.


Já ouvi vários roncos nos últimos minutos.


----------



## ACampos (29 Mai 2020 às 17:17)

Da praia de Matosinhos a vista para as células é uma beleza


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 17:42)




----------



## slbgdt (29 Mai 2020 às 17:48)

A vista cá de casa ao inicio da tarde..
Acho que era a célula de Vila Real .


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2020 às 18:17)

Formou-se uma célula bem mais perto. Está bastante escuro a Este.


----------



## slbgdt (29 Mai 2020 às 18:19)

Barcelos


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2020 às 18:42)

Pessoal a Este de Braga, vocês estão bem? nunca aconteceu uma célula com estas dimensões potente e com altitude de topo gigante


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mai 2020 às 18:43)

Malta de Braga isto é uma supercélula á vossa porta! Nada a dizer?


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2020 às 18:44)




----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mai 2020 às 18:45)

c0ldPT disse:


> Malta de Braga isto é uma supercélula á vossa porta! Nada a dizer?



Uma boa supercélula, deve estar a destruir muita coisa, espero que corra tudo bem


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2020 às 18:49)

Há pouco eram audíveis grandes trovões distantes. Por agora parece que acalmou, embora continue bem ameaçador a Este.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2020 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,

mais fresco hoje, máxima  de *27.5ºc* ( mínima ainda tropical de 20.1ºc )

Neste momento já está bom para arejar as casas, sigo com 21.5ºc, vento WNW 15 Km/h e 79% HR.

Células imponentes para NE ( direcção de Braga há minutos, vistas daqui do Porto):


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2020 às 19:08)

Tá brutal agora. Vento a aparecer com força de leste e trovões constantes.


----------



## slbgdt (29 Mai 2020 às 19:13)

c0ldPT disse:


> Malta de Braga isto é uma supercélula á vossa porta! Nada a dizer?



A fazer estragos.
Árvores caidas na nacional para chaves.
Na Póvoa de Lanhoso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 19:23)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 19:26)

Notícia sobre queda de granizo em Vieira do Minho.

 https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/queda-de-granizo-destroi-pomares-na-zona-do-douro-e-minho


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Mai 2020 às 20:06)

StormRic disse:


> Não foram, o incêndio de Cabril iniciou-se às 1h20 (00:20utc), não havia actividade eléctrica nem convectiva nessa altura. Cidadelhe às 8:58 e o de Arcos de Valdevez cerca das 11:30 utc, também não havia ainda actividade eléctrica nem células. Foram uma ignições criminosas ou por negligência.



As de "negligência" também são criminosas...


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2020 às 20:16)

A célula colapsou rapidamente. Ocorreram ondas gravitacionais (que se deslocaram para oeste):


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 20:17)

bandevelugo disse:


> As de "negligência" também são criminosas...



Sem dúvida, usei o termo criminosas para aquelas intenções de causar prejuízo.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Mai 2020 às 22:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por onde andas?
> 
> 
> As células crescem de uma forma impressionante.
> ...



Estava no mesmo sítio de ontem, no Castelo da Póvoa de Lanhoso.

______

Que tarde espetacular! Nunca pensei que fosse chegar aqui alguma coisa perto. A partir das 15h/15h30 é que as células começaram mesmo a arrebentar. A partir daí foi sempre a crescer. Por volta das 17h/17h30 o céu estava a tapar com as torres a crescerem mais perto e a ficar mais escuro, mas durante algum tempo parecia não sair daquilo. Como Braga estava mais desviada das células e ainda se deveria ver as torres, saí do Castelo e fui para a Santa Marta. Quando cheguei lá já estava também a começar a tapar pois a célula já estava a crescer mais rápido e via-se a escuridão na direção da Povóa de Lanhoso. Daí para a frente foi sempre a ficar cada vez mais perto, com alguns raios nuvem-solo visíveis e os trovões a ficaram mais barulhentos. Por volta das 18h40 via-se a forma caraterística do downburst com o curvar da cortina de chuva ao atingir a terra. Nessa mesma altura via-se a bastante poeira a ser levantada lá em baixo à frente da cortina de chuva. Estava a pensar, daqui a nada vai chegar aqui o vento e uns minutos depois chegou e com uma força! Ficou uma ventania enorme! A cortina de chuva cada vez mais perto e parecia aqui que a célula tinha-se reativado um bocado, pois os relâmpagos aumentaram bastante. Começava a cair uma ou outra pinga e neste momento ouvia-se cada estouro, até que vejo um raio enorme à frente da cortina de chuva iluminada pelo sol com o arco-íris! Fiquei  e então quando vi que o apanhei na máquina !! A partir daí tirei mais umas fotos mas tive que parar pois começou a cair uma chuvada acompanhada de saraiva, com as bolas maiores a atingirem por volta de 2cm de diâmetro juntamente com grandes estouros! Fiquei todo encharcado , cabelo a pingar, mas valeu a pena, também estava a assar de vir no carro que esteve ao sol sem ar condicionado. Depois de isto tudo acalmar e a chuva abrandar, ficaram visíveis bastantes mammatus no céu, pois as torres já se tinham dissipado e só restava a bigorna.
Obtive muitos registos, muitas fotos para timelapses e por isso ainda vai demorar até ter tudo pronto, mas quando tiver crio um tópico para partilhar.

Que venham mais dias assim, que são os melhores


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2020 às 22:58)

guimeixen disse:


> ______
> 
> Que tarde espetacular!



Já sabes o que te espera...


Agora fora de brincadeiras, sei bem o que é ter muitas fotos de vídeos para rever, tratar tudo e ainda ter de seleccionar aquilo que vamos publicar para não parecer que andamos a fazer spam, nem sempre isso é fácil (e não sei se é o caso, mas se formos juntar a minha limitação de que o computador não gosta de colaborar...  ). Faz as coisas com o tempo que precisares, de certeza que o valor dos registos não se irá perder.

Mas esse relato já vale muito, é daqueles casos em que ler testamentos não custa nada e ficamos sempre ansiosos por descobrir o que se passou onde tu estavas e o que pudeste assistir. Esperamos ansiosamente pelo teus registos!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Mai 2020 às 23:14)

Bem mais fresco com 19°c atuais

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mai 2020 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Já lá vão uns bons dias...

Calor tem sido a tónica, embora as noites permitam arrefecer um pouco as casas por cá.
Desde o dia 23 as máximas tem sido superiores a 25ºC e a partir de dia 26 acima dos 30ºC.
A Tmáx mais alta  foi a de anteontem com 32,2ºC.
A Tmín mais alta foi de dia 26 com 18,6ºC.

Quanto à instabilidade, ontem e hoje ficaram à porta, não tive nada, embora hoje ouvisse vários trovões pelas 17-17.30h.
A célula ainda parecia vir para cá, ficou na fronteira N\NE do concelho, talvez alguma precipitação tenha caído na Chã de Ferreira pois vi cortinas de precipitação.

A noite está quentinha, corre uma brisa agradável, janelas todas abertas. Veremos se será suficiente para uma noite bem dormida...

*Tmín: 17,1ºC
Tmáx: 31,5ºC

Tactual: 20,6ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## joselamego (29 Mai 2020 às 23:45)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 29,3°C
Dia ainda quente
Durante a tarde vi Torres de células a NE
Atual temperatura ,  já mais fresca 18,4°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Mai 2020 às 00:03)

Ai ai esteve perto por aqui, os ecos roxos passaram a escassos km a este e acabou por nem chover.  Ainda que ouvi uns 30-40 trovões durante a tarde mas não chegou cá nada devido ao vento do litoral. Do lado de Paredes e Penafiel ainda tiveram sorte pois já têm menos influência do mar do que aqui, incrível mesmo como parece que bate numa barreira invisível tudo a chegar cá  No entanto já foi uma tarde incrível ao ver estas supercélulas ao longe, topos enormes de algodão, bigornas, cogumelos etc.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mai 2020 às 00:43)

Boas,

Noite mais fresca, até dá vontade de tratar algumas fotos do dia 
17,1ºC, janelas abertas para entrar o fresquinho. Hoje já dá para dormir melhor! 

E as fotos, só das células de Vila Real e arredores, que estavam mais perto, e por isso mais fotogénicas, do que as de Viseu.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2020 às 00:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Noite mais fresca, até dá vontade de tratar algumas fotos do dia
> 17,1ºC, janelas abertas para entrar o fresquinho. Hoje já dá para dormir melhor!
> ...


Maravilhosas as tuas fotos, João Pedro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mai 2020 às 00:54)

joselamego disse:


> Maravilhosas as tuas fotos, João Pedro
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado José!  Foi uma tarde animada, a correr entre o computador, a tentar trabalhar , e a janela...  Creio que aquela bigorna foi das mais bonitas que já fotografei, parecia mesmo um fungo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mai 2020 às 01:27)

Ontem foi qualquer coisa. Nestes dias as células costumam ficar mais longe do litoral, mas desta vez estavam mesmo ao pé e o movimento das mesmas era perfeito para as fotos, quase estacionárias mas com os topos a serem empurrados para Leste. Mais para o meio da tarde começam do nada e rumar a oeste, um movimento que sinceramente não me lembro de ter visto antes.

Por aqui ouviu-se bastante trovoada mas só vi uns dois raios. O vento repentino de Este também foi notável.


Deixo umas fotos com a antiga d3200, que dá conta do recado apesar de estar a anos luz da full frame que comprei no ano passado, que no entanto acabei por vendê-la, pois usava-a umas duas vezes por ano. Uma d610 + uma lente 24-70 mm da Nikon é um enorme investimento para estar quase sempre parada. Precisava do dinheiro e despachei-a. No entanto pretendo comprar outra logo que possa. 


Vista da varanda. Foi um belo show gratuito. Células com topos a passarem os 16 km aqui ao lado não se vê todos os dias.

















A célula da Póvoa a rebentar:


----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2020 às 03:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem foi qualquer coisa. Nestes dias as células costumam ficar mais longe do litoral, mas desta vez estavam mesmo ao pé e o movimento das mesmas era perfeito para as fotos, quase estacionárias mas com os topos a serem empurrados para Leste. Mais para o meio da tarde começam do nada e rumar a oeste, um movimento que sinceramente não me lembro de ter visto antes.
> 
> Por aqui ouviu-se bastante trovoada mas só vi uns dois raios. O vento repentino de Este também foi notável.
> 
> ...


Fotos magníficas, Rui Pedro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mai 2020 às 08:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Noite mais fresca, até dá vontade de tratar algumas fotos do dia
> 17,1ºC, janelas abertas para entrar o fresquinho. Hoje já dá para dormir melhor!
> ...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem foi qualquer coisa. Nestes dias as células costumam ficar mais longe do litoral, mas desta vez estavam mesmo ao pé e o movimento das mesmas era perfeito para as fotos, quase estacionárias mas com os topos a serem empurrados para Leste. Mais para o meio da tarde começam do nada e rumar a oeste, um movimento que sinceramente não me lembro de ter visto antes.
> 
> Por aqui ouviu-se bastante trovoada mas só vi uns dois raios. O vento repentino de Este também foi notável.
> 
> ...



Fantásticos registos os dois! 
Foi impressionante ver as torres a crescer para trás em direção ao litoral.

______

Entretanto, como o dia começou com nevoeiro lá fui eu tirar umas fotos. Mais umas para adicionar à enorme quantidade de fotos que ainda tenho para ver desde quinta .
Está fresquinho e bastante agradável lá fora, 17°C agora, bom para arrefecer a casa.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2020 às 09:11)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro
16,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mai 2020 às 11:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ontem foi qualquer coisa. Nestes dias as células costumam ficar mais longe do litoral, mas desta vez estavam mesmo ao pé e o movimento das mesmas era perfeito para as fotos, quase estacionárias mas com os topos a serem empurrados para Leste. Mais para o meio da tarde começam do nada e rumar a oeste, um movimento que sinceramente não me lembro de ter visto antes.
> 
> Por aqui ouviu-se bastante trovoada mas só vi uns dois raios. O vento repentino de Este também foi notável.
> 
> ...


Belíssimas Rui!  Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a tarde hoje 

---------------------

Por cá, ainda com nevoeiro, embora cada vez mais ténue. Já pode levantar, que é para não estragar os, eventuais, momentos Kodak da tarde 
18,6ºC, que diferença maravilhosa


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mai 2020 às 11:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Fantásticos registos os dois!
> Foi impressionante ver as torres a crescer para trás em direção ao litoral.
> 
> ______
> ...


O fim-de-semana deve render mais algumas, a juntar às que já tens... não desanimes com a carga de fotos a tratar! 
Falo por mim, que tenho andado meio preguiçoso relativamente a esse assunto


----------



## rfilipeg (30 Mai 2020 às 14:26)

Nós cá no nosso litoral norte somos tão mal abençoados por trovoada.....
Por curiosidade alguém consegue arranjar um mapa ou mapas com o numero de descargas aqui no grande porto?
Penso que seja a zona do nosso país onde menos troveja ou é muito difícil algo se formar por aqui....

Que venha o inverno com umas depressões à maneira para tirar daqui esta pasmaceira.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2020 às 14:37)

rfilipeg disse:


> Nós cá no nosso litoral norte somos tão mal abençoados por trovoada.....
> Por curiosidade alguém consegue arranjar um mapa ou mapas com o numero de descargas aqui no grande porto?
> Penso que seja a zona do nosso país onde menos troveja ou é muito difícil algo se formar por aqui....
> 
> Que venha o inverno com umas depressões à maneira para tirar daqui esta pasmaceira.


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoadas-em-portugal.8169/ 
não é do Porto mas dá a ideia , Portugal tem péssimas condições para a formação de células em grande parte pela corrente fria do atlântico que bloqueia tudo o centro europeu é mais activo no verão pois possui muita humidade e calor latente que cria as condições certas


----------



## rfilipeg (30 Mai 2020 às 15:01)

Muito obrigado camrov8.

Tal como esperava são mesmo baixas as DEA's aqui no nosso litoral norte. 
Mas mesmo assim nota-se ainda mais que nos tempos que correm, ainda é mais difícil haver algo aqui para o litoral.
Mas é o que é.

Vamos esperar pelos nossas depressões de inverno que são as nossas "melhores amigas".


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mai 2020 às 22:23)

joselamego disse:


> Fotos magníficas, Rui Pedro
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk





guimeixen disse:


> Fantásticos registos os dois!
> Foi impressionante ver as torres a crescer para trás em direção ao litoral.





João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas Rui!  Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a tarde hoje
> 
> ---------------------



Obrigado! 

O dia de hoje teve muito menos animação. Ainda assim vi alguns céus interessantes para NE/SE, onde se viam umas células em crescimento.

Apesar da humidade presente diminuir bastante a visibilidade, deu para ver uma bela célula a NE estacionada sobre o Gerês. Óbvio que tive que trabalhar mais com o contraste exposição da foto para se ver melhor a célula.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mai 2020 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia de nevoeiro, hoje nem o Sameiro escapou. Estou no monte de São Mamede na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Vê-se também ao longe as células que estão a crescer perto de Ourense.


----------



## Between (31 Mai 2020 às 12:08)

Por Amarante tudo calmo por agora. Para os lados da Aboboreira já "crescem" nuvens - foto na direção da célula que surgiu e vai crescendo na zona de Lamego:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 12:49)

Bem visíveis as nuvens em rapido desenvolvimento 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 14:14)

Boa tarde
Nuvens em desenvolvimento 
Hoje mais fresco 
Mínima de 14,6°C
22°C  atuais 
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, 28 graus e nuvens em desenvolvimento especialmente a SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mai 2020 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

Belas bigornas a Sudeste, pelo radar devem ser as da zona Serra da Estrela.

Atuais 19.2°C com vento de Oeste 13km/h


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mai 2020 às 16:01)

Monstruosa célula a explodir para NE:


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 16:06)

29 graus e alguma nebulosidade alta, células só lá para o interior. Os modelos previam uma possível maior aproximação das células ao litoral hoje mas com este vento de oeste duvido que vá acontecer...


----------



## Stinger (31 Mai 2020 às 16:12)

As nuvens estão a vir para a praia e até já encobriu mas duvido que chegue às células em si

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 16:21)

Confirmo !
Céu a ficar encoberto por Gondomar 
Vento a aumentar 
Mas duvido que chegue cá alguma célula do interior 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mai 2020 às 16:22)

guimeixen disse:


> Monstruosa célula a explodir para NE:




Estive para pegar no carro e arranjar um spot melhor mas já está a tapar tudo com os restos das células do interior.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 17:35)

Temperatura a descer intensidade do vento a aumentar

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 18:55)

Pelo satélite explode uma célula a S/SE, algumas células a surgirem no litoral.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2020 às 19:14)

Já se formam algumas células mais para o Litoral, e inclusive sobre o mar


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 19:19)

Já ouço a roncar aqui em Espinho.

Supercelula a nordeste de Oliveira de Azeméis, muita chuva e raios



Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 19:20)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estive para pegar no carro e arranjar um spot melhor mas já está a tapar tudo com os restos das células do interior.


Eu fui surfar e vi essa célula no mar, incrível mesmo.



Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (31 Mai 2020 às 19:31)

grande chuvada com granizo pensei que desse cabo da horta mas passou para chuva


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 19:33)

Céu a ficar escuro por Gondomar 
Vento a aumentar 
Recebi aviso de trovoada perto 
18,9°C
1 °foto — Oeste / Vista do Porto 
2°foto — NE / Gondomar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 19:37)




----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 19:50)

Trovões a sul!


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 19:52)

Gondomar 
Ouvi trovão ao longe 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 19:53)

Ouvem se roncos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (31 Mai 2020 às 19:55)

Ouvem-se os primeiros trovões ao longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 19:56)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (31 Mai 2020 às 20:01)

Assim está o céu por Amarante.

Em direção ao Marão/Aboboreira:











Em direção a Celorico de Basto:






A natureza é realmente fascinante, mas ao mesmo tempo deixa quem tem hortas/explorações agrícolas com o coração na mão. Já se ouvem alguns trovões, que não venha com muita força...


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 20:01)

Agora a este, vamos ver o que vai acontecer em Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 20:03)

Já troveja

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (31 Mai 2020 às 20:04)

Imensa trovoada aqui por Gaia (direção este)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 20:05)

Brutal os roncos

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (31 Mai 2020 às 20:05)

Trovoada mais perto, mas ainda a oeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mai 2020 às 20:05)

Vários trovões a SE


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Mai 2020 às 20:07)

Trovoada longe e deu um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2020 às 20:11)

Já ronca pelo Porto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 20:13)

Espetáculo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (31 Mai 2020 às 20:17)

Ribombar contínuo. 
Aos anos que não assistia a uma trovoada destas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mai 2020 às 20:17)

Olhando para as nuvens nota-se um movimento contrário em diferentes níveis.

Ronco forte agora mesmo


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 20:19)

Repor os níveis de água no RIO Douro
Agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 20:20)

Célula bastante activa.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 20:21)

Trovão 
Ouve se com mais intensidade 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2020 às 20:23)

Muitos roncos, já vi alguns raios para SE 

E, de repente, o Atlântico a Oeste/SW ganhou vida


----------



## ACampos (31 Mai 2020 às 20:25)

Quem dera que chegasse aqui ao Porto/Matosinhos


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 20:26)

Gondomar 
Trovão 
Relâmpagos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 20:28)

Que bela surpresa 





Muitos roncos, já não esperava nada hoje por cá.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 20:29)

Incrível granizo . enorme

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (31 Mai 2020 às 20:33)

Chove de forma moderada por Amarante e ouvem-se muitos trovões. Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 20:34)

Fiz vídeos 
Não sei colocar aqui 
Relâmpagos 
Começa chover 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ACampos (31 Mai 2020 às 20:35)

Pela Senhora da Hora (Matosinhos) alguns roncos distantes com pequenos intervalos. 19°C e vento fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

Tive 8 minutos de chuva e granizo intenso com  trovoada constante e rajadas de vento fortes.
Espetáculo este final de tarde

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

joselamego disse:


> Fiz vídeos
> Não sei colocar aqui
> Relâmpagos
> Começa chover
> ...


Tens de os carregar primeiro no youtube, tens de ter conta, ou no imgur


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2020 às 20:37)

joselamego disse:


> Fiz vídeos
> Não sei colocar aqui
> Relâmpagos
> Começa chover
> ...



Sugiro que coloques no youtube e metas aqui o link. O streamable também funciona mas após algum tempo os vídeos são eliminados.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tive 8 minutos de chuva e granizo intenso com  trovoada constante e rajadas de vento fortes.
> Espetáculo este final de tarde
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


A Santa Justa ficou com tudo


----------



## FSantos (31 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Incrível granizo . enorme
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk









Nota-se bem a linha de saraiva no centro da imagem


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mai 2020 às 20:47)

Que cenário louco aqui. Céu amarelo e bem escuro ao mesmo tempo.


Bastante vento a aparecer também.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 20:48)

Continua a roncar; falhou a luz agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mai 2020 às 20:50)

Já se ouve.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 20:56)

Cai um aguaceiro de pingas grossas neste momento 
Edit: cheiro intenso a "terra molhada", mesmo forte  Chuva a intensificar imenso!


----------



## GabKoost (31 Mai 2020 às 20:58)

Cenário dantesco a Este-Sud-Este daqui. Nuvens de assustar. A ver o que nos chega para além do ruído de trovões ao longe.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 21:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Cenário dantesco a Este-Sud-Este daqui. Nuvens de assustar. A ver o que nos chega para além do ruído de trovões ao longe.


Está aí a chegar... prepara-te!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 21:04)

Um vizinho meu tem o carro todo partido a41  Recarei
Bolas gigantes de granizo

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 21:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sugiro que coloques no youtube e metas aqui o link. O streamable também funciona mas após algum tempo os vídeos são eliminados.


Obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2020 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Tens de os carregar primeiro no youtube, tens de ter conta, ou no imgur


Obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 21:19)

Quando vocês virem trovoada no mar, digam que eu vou para a praia fotografar


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 21:50)

Relâmpagos no mar

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 21:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Relâmpagos no mar
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


Muitas células ao largo, mas não me parece que cheguem a terra.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

Por aqui ainda caiu um aguaceiro de gotas enormes e que faziam muito barulho, acumulou *0.8 mm* porque foi de curta duração.

Aspecto do céu por cima de mim  já iluminado pelo poente, e quando caia esse aguaceiro, as gotas quase magoavam a cara, eram realmente grandes


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 22:09)

Raios a Oeste de Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (31 Mai 2020 às 22:10)

Muita trovoada a norte de Barcelos...
Mas demasiado longe para fotos


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mai 2020 às 22:14)

Alta trovoada que passou a Este. Ao início as nuvens baixas que entravam a alta velocidade taparam um pouco os relâmpagos quase constantes, mas depois lá desapareceram e deu para ver uns quantos fabulosos. Altos roncos também. Estava já bem escuro mas dava para ver uns tons esverdeados da célula. 


Impressionante a forma como evitou entrar pela cidade. Deve haver mesmo um escudo aqui à volta. 


Já é a segunda trovoada relativamente severa que passa aqui perto num período nem de um ano. Como sempre as zonas contempladas são as do interior do distrito.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 22:18)

Agora a Oeste de Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2020 às 22:19)

Bastantes relâmpagos a WSW, e os roncos já são audíveis


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mai 2020 às 22:22)

Confirmo vários relâmpagos sobre o mar.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mai 2020 às 22:35)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Alta trovoada que passou a Este. Ao início as nuvens baixas que entravam a alta velocidade taparam um pouco os relâmpagos quase constantes, mas depois lá desapareceram e deu para ver uns quantos fabulosos. Altos roncos também. Estava já bem escuro mas dava para ver uns tons esverdeados da célula.
> 
> 
> Impressionante a forma como evitou entrar pela cidade. Deve haver mesmo um escudo aqui à volta.
> ...




Impressionante a frequência de relâmpagos . Por acaso também reparei nisso da célula desviar-se da cidade e depois formou-se outra já na zona de Vila Verde. 
Estava a ver que as nuvens baixas iam tapar tudo, nem me lembro de ter visto isto acontecer, uma trovoada a chegar e a trazer nuvens baixas. Acabei por ficar na zona de Gualtar e quase não houve nuvens baixas, o monte do Sameiro deve ter ajudado a fazer uma barreira.
Ainda consegui apanhar uns raios dentro do carro dado que estava a chover bem.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2020 às 22:36)

Hoje foi um dia de fenómenos.

Eco como este nunca tinha visto:


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mai 2020 às 22:40)

Incrível o radar a NO


----------



## Hawk (31 Mai 2020 às 22:43)

Grande aparato eléctrico a oeste de Matosinhos.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 22:46)

Um dia para ficar para a história por aqui. Nem eu nem ninguém cá da zona se lembra de algo como o que se passou hoje a partir das 20h. Pouco antes das 20h já via muita escuridão a aproximar-se de sul inclusive alguns flashes e trovões. Á medida que se aproximou intensificou-se para uma cadência de relâmpagos de cerca de 3-5 por minuto, não a maior que já vi mas os trovões foram os mais intensos que já ouvi. A intensidade do vento aumentou e logo começaram pingas extremamente grossas, até que 10 min depois começou o verdadeiro dilúvio, vento e a certo ponto começou a cair granizo de 2-3 cm (ou até mais algumas, mas partiam-se) que pareciam tiros!  Tudo isto durante mais de meia hora, enchendo o chão de granizo e tudo alagado. Uma estação a sul daqui registou *31.5mm  ( https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA86 ). *Não sei se tratou de um _downburst_ pois o vento não foi assim tão intenso pelo menos na minha localização. Para a memória fiz uma pequena montagem meio tosca para resumir o dia :




PS: fotos do canto inferior direito são de sexta, ainda não tinha posto aqui.


----------



## GabKoost (31 Mai 2020 às 22:46)

Bem, foram mais de 30 minutos de dilúvio raro. Levei com ela em cheio.

Tive a garagem cheia de água pois o débito que vinha do caleiro era tal que o esgoto não conseguia dar vazão. A horta está toda alagada! Coitados dos meus tomates!!

Tenho aqui os vizinhos todos a tratar do mesmo e bombeiros a passar na estrada. Amanhã tenho mais duas garagens a evacuar de tios que estão na França.

Pena não ter a minha estação operacional. Estaria muito perto do meu recorde de rain rate.


----------



## Litos (31 Mai 2020 às 22:55)

Boas noites! Alto aparato elétrico a O de Vila do Conde! Ainda saquei dois vídeos mas não os estou a conseguir colocar aqui! Roncos abafados, mas parece-me que não vai entrar em terra, vai continuar na linha do mar! Um abraço a todos!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mai 2020 às 23:00)

Bem eu ainda estou em choque com o estado que ficou o carro de um vizinho.
Vidros partidos e o carro todo amolgado até da  pena.
Segundo ele o granizo tinha dimensões consideráveis foram 10 minutos muito intensos  os vidros partiram com o impacto do granizo.
Impressionante não me recordo de tal nesta zona.
Foto tirada antes do início da tempestade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Mai 2020 às 23:05)

Há pouco ainda ouvi alguns trovões e flashes na direção do mar


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 23:08)

Trovoada a noroeste de Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 23:11)

Chove agora em espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mai 2020 às 23:12)

Muito intenso nos raios a noroeste de espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 23:17)

Vai soprando um vento bem fresco, casa finalmente completamente arrefecida. Continuam a ver-se clarões refletidos no céu e nos prédios aqui à volta.
16,6ºC.


----------



## Litos (31 Mai 2020 às 23:20)

Aqui fica um dos vídeos de um raio a cair no mar!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mai 2020 às 23:22)

Festival colossal a oeste de raios nuvem-terra.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 23:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Festival colossal a oeste de raios nuvem-terra.


Estes últimos já estão a cair em terra; a caminho de Barcelos.

Edit:






Parece que também vem qualquer coisa a caminho do Porto.


----------



## ampa62 (31 Mai 2020 às 23:25)

Boa noite, 

Por Covas, nem chuva nem trovoada. A máxima foi de 28,7ºC.

Fiz mais um time-lapse das nuvens em desenvolvimento. Como estava a trabalhar não me pude deslocar para obter um melhor angulo.


----------



## Litos (31 Mai 2020 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Estes últimos já estão a cair em terra; a caminho de Barcelos.



A Póvoa tava a ser literalmente bombardeada!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (31 Mai 2020 às 23:31)

Aqui fica mais um, qualidade fraca mas ao vivo e a cores foi do outro mundo! E continua a ser!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (31 Mai 2020 às 23:32)

Algumas fotos dos relâmpagos ao largo de Espinho, esta noite.




Espinho_200531_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_200531_2 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_200531_3 by André Carvalho, no Flickr




Espinho_200531_4 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Litos (31 Mai 2020 às 23:35)

ACarvalho disse:


> Algumas fotos dos relâmpagos ao largo de Espinho, esta noite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mai 2020 às 23:35)

ACarvalho disse:


> Algumas fotos dos relâmpagos ao largo de Espinho, esta noite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas André!


----------



## ampa62 (31 Mai 2020 às 23:37)

ACarvalho disse:


> Algumas fotos dos relâmpagos ao largo de Espinho, esta noite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belas imagens.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mai 2020 às 23:38)

Um pouco mais a norte do local onde vive o @ampa62, já existem relatos de trovoada forte! O sudoeste da Galiza parece que foi bem afetado, segundo uns amigos meus!


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Mai 2020 às 23:43)

Boa noite .

Impressionante a trovoada neste momento , os raios vêm de todos os quadrantes . Incrível mesmo !

Começa a chover com bastante intensidade !


----------



## bandevelugo (31 Mai 2020 às 23:50)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por Covas, nem chuva nem trovoada. A máxima foi de 28,7ºC.
> 
> Fiz mais um time-lapse das nuvens em desenvolvimento. Como estava a trabalhar não me pude deslocar para obter um melhor angulo.



Muito bom!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2020 às 00:04)

Pessoal, embora estejamos a _meio _de um evento, novas mensagens de seguimento serão para colocar no Seguimento de Junho.

Aqui serão apenas colocadas mensagens referentes ao mês de Maio e comentários aos registos aqui colocados pelos membros.

Obrigado


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2020 às 00:22)

Por aqui também deu para captar alguma coisa, apesar das descargas serem algo distantes, havia muita bruma e camadas de nuvens baixas ( bem visíveis no "corte" que os raios tinham antes de chegar ao solo)

Direcção NW:


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2020 às 00:30)

Bela chuvada e altos petardos! 



Filmei um belo raio há pouco!


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2020 às 00:56)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui também deu para captar alguma coisa, apesar das descargas serem algo distantes, havia muita bruma e camadas de nuvens baixas ( bem visíveis no "corte" que os raios tinham antes de chegar ao solo)
> 
> Direcção NW:


Maravilhosas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2020 às 01:51)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 02:07)

ACarvalho disse:


> Algumas fotos dos relâmpagos ao largo de Espinho, esta noite.





Snifa disse:


> Por aqui também deu para captar alguma coisa, apesar das descargas serem algo distantes, havia muita bruma e camadas de nuvens baixas ( bem visíveis no "corte" que os raios tinham antes de chegar ao solo)



Belíssimas, qualidade excelente! 

Penso que adiciona muito às imagens verem-se as condições da atmosfera, como aquelas bandas de nevoeiro/neblina/bruma, dá-lhes ainda mais ambiência e dramatismo.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jun 2020 às 02:55)

Já estou deitado, fotografei a primeira ronda de trovoadas desde as 22:15h às 23:30h

Ficam aqui as fotos da tempestade que fotografei hoje em Espinho e sigam a minha nova página da partilha das minhas caçadas. Obrigado




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 02:58)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> Estou a tentar carregar os vídeos de Gondomar , dos relâmpagos , ontem na hora jantar .
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk





joselamego disse:


> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



 muito bom, bem apanhados, bom som também, e muitas frames que se podem extrair!


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2020 às 03:07)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom, bem apanhados, bom som também, e muitas frames que se podem extrair!


Obrigado amigo, StormRic

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2020 às 16:26)

Boas tardes,

hoje temos um dia com muito menos acção, por isso já dá para dedicar algum tempo a rever e editar todos os registos deste impressionante evento. Acho que Maio já não tinha trovoadas destas por cá desde 2011.

Para já deixo duas fotos da tal célula que apareceu ontem pela zona de Castro Laboreiro.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2020 às 19:18)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que adiciona muito às imagens verem-se as condições da atmosfera, como aquelas bandas de nevoeiro/neblina/bruma, dá-lhes ainda mais ambiência e dramatismo.



Deixo mais uma, ainda de ontem e que mostra bem a camada de nuvens baixas/nevoeiro que os raios tinham que atravessar antes de tocar no solo, este raios estariam a uma distância de +/- 30/40 Km:


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2020 às 21:42)

Vídeo que mostra parte do festival que foi a oeste de raios nuvem-terra. Nas zonas entre Esposende e Barcelos deve ter sido medonho. Mesmo que distantes os trovões faziam um barulho impressionante.


A partir dos 30 segundos quase nem tive que cortar o vídeo.


Ao início aquele poste à frente.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2020 às 16:22)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vídeo que mostra parte do festival que foi a oeste de raios nuvem-terra. Nas zonas entre Esposende e Barcelos deve ter sido medonho. Mesmo que distantes os trovões faziam um barulho impressionante.
> A partir dos 30 segundos quase nem tive que cortar o vídeo.



 Espectacular desfile de 22 descargas ( e não contei as múltiplas e simultâneas)! Belo trabalho, em grande zoom é bem difícil.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jun 2020 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular desfile de 22 descargas ( e não contei as múltiplas e simultâneas)! Belo trabalho, em grande zoom é bem difícil.



Obrigado. 


E não filmei metade dos raios. No mapa do MeteoGalicia aparecem grande parte das descargas, ao contrário de outras trovoadas em que não aparece tudo. A frequência de relâmpagos potentes era brutal.






Uma das melhores trovoadas que já vi, podia era estar um pouco mais perto. 


E outro vídeo de domingo, não é nada de jeito. Foi tudo gravado com o telemóvel mas dá para ver a frequência das descargas da trovoada que se aproximou de S/SE ao fim da tarde. E no fim mostra um pouco da outra trovoada que passou aqui já na madrugada de segunda-feira.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jun 2020 às 23:18)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui um link para o tópico sobre as trovoadas deste fim de Maio 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoadas-vistas-de-braga-28-a-31-de-maio-2020.10354/


----------

